# Winged devils on Gates



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

With the water levels hovering around the same level, wondering what the evil blood suckers are looking like. Anyone care to share from last couple days?


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Bugs were bad at Lodore ranger station. The sand bar at the ramp has receded so no moon cart or water culvert tubes were necessary or available. Some bugs at Island Park camp, but not as a bad as expected, put in was much worse. We took off 7/2.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Roddy said:


> Bugs were bad at Lodore ranger station. The sand bar at the ramp has receded so no moon cart or water culvert tubes were necessary or available. Some bugs at Island Park camp, but not as a bad as expected, put in was much worse. We took off 7/2.


Interesting about the sand bar. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Roddy. Now, if they'd only open up that water faucet a little more.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

When are you putting on? We put in on 21 July.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

15th for us.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Just to clarify, there is still a small schlep over some sand and the put in, probably 20 feet, but no where near what it has been in the past.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the Beta, we are launching on Friday!


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Roddy said:


> Just to clarify, there is still a small schlep over some sand and the put in, probably 20 feet, but no where near what it has been in the past.


Thanks. We've used the cart in the past, but I think it had some issues with sand getting into the wheel bearings (go figure). We've also been fine driving trucks right down to the water although the NPS didn't really seem to like that very much. Said they wouldn't be responsible for pulling us out, which I get. I'm sure they have had to deal with stuck vehicles before. I'll be there in August, Can't Wait!


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Montana Laz any beta from your trip?


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Launched the 12th and took off the 16th. Very few skeeters at put in. Was amazed. Last camp was Island park and it was hot but really no skeeters. Few biting flys but tolerable.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I got chewed up pretty good at the launch while rigging around sunset, but only some biting flies after that. We got our trailers pretty close to the water and it was no big deal getting them the last few feet into the river. I got all four tires in the sand and would have gotten stuck if I had spun the tires. The ranger was really great but did want to see everything. The water level dropped every night so watch out of you pull your boat way up on the rocks when you get to camp. The only place it was an issue for us was at Jones Hole 2. We got blasted by wind at Big Island but it died down around sunset as usual. Hell's was super forgiving at this level but get center/center left after Lucifer.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey thanks guys! We pull out in about 30 minutes..... and launch in the morning!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The winged blood suckers were present at the put in, but not severe. Few enough I could've probably given them jerseys and called them a soccer team. I didn't wear bug prevention after our first camp. As stated above, sand at the boat ramp was kinda odd compared to prior years. Volunteer/Ranger was great. Jones Hole definitely has skunks. I recall several of our party mentioning how the evil W was like clockwork. Right about 2pm batten down all hatches and prepare for white caps and a sand blasting.


----------

